# massey ferguson 8140?



## centuryinnfarm (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been looking at an 8140 for some time now. I have operated a 3690 and loved that tractor. I have done some looking and haven't found very many bad things about them. Any thoughts on them?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

centuryinnfarm said:


> I've been looking at an 8140 for some time now. I have operated a 3690 and loved that tractor. I have done some looking and haven't found very many bad things about them. Any thoughts on them?


I have a 8150.Its been a very good tractor.I bought it new in 96.


----------

